# Suggestions? (Rehoming a dog problem)



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

The title is slightly misleading, and has more to it than it says.

All right...because I have a big heart - or I’m an idiot, your pick - in early October, a lost dog came up to my home and quite literally, not joking, leaped up on me; a cute little Jack Russell. I’m not stupid, of course, and tried not to touch him, because I wasn’t sure if it had anything. I called one of my close adult friends who owns a dog rescue and asked him what I should do, but once we deemed it safe enough, I took him inside, but kept him separate from my other dogs just in case.

He’s been to the vet - that I paid for and everything - and all that, and he’s fine and healthy.

I’ve had this **** dog since.

The problem is that my family and I are moving soon, and we CANNOT take him with us. I repeat, we CANNOT. We simply don’t have the room, and we already have four dogs of our own much less adding another one! We’ve gone around the neighborhood, asked around, and even put posters up everywhere to see if anyone knew or recognized him, but no one did. We also took him to three vet places who all checked to see if he had a microchip, but no dice to that, either, and none of the vets or their staff knew him.

So, here my family and I are faced with a problem. We can’t take the dog with us because we have no room, but I would feel so DANG terrible if we took him to the local shelter and the poor thing was put down. Especially if he is someone else’s dog, and perhaps they just haven’t seen our posters up. I know from personal experience that dogs can wander off far, as proven by my own dog that once ran away and he was somehow found almost an hour from our house. But with this dog, I’ve even put an ad on craiglist.

Another thing that has irritated me is that I called another shelter about ten minutes from here, that is no-kill, and told them our problem. For one, they barely answer their phones. But this, I understand; they’re busy, right? But when I do talk to them - even different assistants - they all have the attitude that I have four other dogs, surely I can keep this one. Which is not the case at all! I am lucky to have the four I have, but I barely bring money in with my joband I’m not going to shuffle this fifth one in for my poor mother to have to help me pay feed. I take responsibility for the ones I have as well as pay half the board for my horse too, but this fifth dog simply isn’t mine. He’s almost lucky that we’ve fed him this long, out of our own dogs’ bag!

Ugh, this just really annoys me, to the point of where we may have to take him to the shelter. None of my friends or my brother’s or mother’s can take him in temporarily, either. I considered that close friend I called on the first night, but that poor guy already has _nineteen_ dogs he has taken in as rescues, seven of which are puppies. And he has about seven cats, three of them kittens.

As much as I can’t take in this dog, I just couldn’t ask the guy to take him in, especially since I know he probably would and not complain one bit. What really sucks is that my subconscious is way too good of a character, because I don’t think I can take this dog to the shelter with a good heart and clear mind, especially when they keep dogs there for less than a week before they are put down. The other no-kill shelter is pretty much no help, either. I can somewhat understand they may not even have room, but whatever I do, this dog can’t come with us to our new house. It’s out of the question. I’m sure my mother would let him, but I can’t do that to her without feeling horrible, and I’m the one making the choice to put my foot down.

This got really long-winded, and I apologize. I suppose it also turned into a bit of a rant, since I can’t really express this to anyone else.

But what would any of you do in this situation?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

You could give it to some one. CL ad maybe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

I’ve attempted that too, to my dismay. No one has answered, even though I reposted it twice since the beginning of October when he appeared.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Contact these people: Welcome to Russel Rescue Inc
Tell her you heard about them from the JRO board that Bill ran. See if they can find anyone to take him or help out. There is a huge Jack fan club, and a huge breed specific rescue effort.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh, cakemom you are my personal Saint Mary right now! Thank you! I will definitely check them out and cross my fingers. Let’s hope we can get this fella home, and soon.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll go post about him on the facebook board they have as well. Bill died in a tragic accident and we try and keep him memory going. I personally have a Jack. If I could take him in I would but we JUST got a puppy.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

In addition to what cakemom said, you could look for the closest no kill private non-profit animal sanctuary. They do not have unlimited space. They also have "foster homes" which increase the number they can take. They rehome the animals, but if they are never rehomed they stay at the facility for their entire life. Most, however are rehomed - I imagine a russel would be rehomed quickly. I have done volunteer work for 2 in 2 separate states and both were very nice places w a "home" atmosphere.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you cakemom, Missy May. I’m doing some quick Googling tonight, and I’m also going to definitely make some calls to the vets offices. Perhaps they know of close places nearby who’ll take him in. Ah, the good of the Internet/Horse Forum. Here I was at my wit’s end, and other people helped come up with new ideas to get him a home! 

Despite my frustration, he is a very sweet dog...two other reasons make me believe he has an owner somewhere, whether they left him intentionally or not. He has been trained, I assume, to leap into arms and he does it all the time. For yet another, he’s does well in the cage. We don’t leave him in there for long periods of time, but during feeding we separate our dogs - one has an issue with other dogs near his food, except the alpha we have - and he has not once used the restroom in the cage or my room.

Now hitching a leg up on the table in the living room is something else entirely...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Now hitching a leg up on the table in the living room is something else entirely...[/QUOTE said:


> haha.
> 
> Well, I do hope you find the little guy nice home, or a place that will. Keep us posted!


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad my pain amuses you!  No clue why he does it ONLY on that table, too. Drives my mother absolutely bonkers. There are times he’ll be out and just playing, then go to that particular table, look you RIGHT IN THE EYE, and hitch a leg. I have to laugh sometimes while I clean it up, or else I’ll just get angry.

And I for sure will! This is one of the times I wish it didn’t get late so quickly over here, or I would already be making calls.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you tried FB groups for horsey people in your area? Dog groups in your area etc? 

I understand the need for kill shelters, there are just not enough homes/space for animals - but I couldn't take one there either. If I were you, I'd just find the money to keep him a little while longer while you try to rehome him.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, after a night networking, Sue says to get me some photos so we can get him out there and find him something. Do email me photos and all. Is he good with kids cats horses other dogs. List everything you know, heartworm status etc. 
We are going to save him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hoping for a good outcome for the JR. Also I hope your friend w/all the dogs/puppies/ kitties gets them into homes, too. I, too love animals, but too many can get overwheming.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

overwhelming


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

What rescue did you contact? May be a longshot and it could be the one you have already talked with but have you tried SouthBARK rescue?

Also, I'm a couple hours away but if I could get him in with my local non-kill (Hub City Humane) would you be willing to meet me with him halfway? I could contact them and find a foster, or foster to adopt. 

I would offer to foster him myself but I have issues with my own dog and new males


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Wishing you the best. Have you reached out to the local horse community? The breed of dog is commonly seen at barns; maybe someone will give you a lead in who will take the dog.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Talk to EVERY PERSON THAT YOU KNOW that might be interested. Use FB, free online ads, even put a short ad in your local newspaper. I just found homes for 6 cats, a mother cat who had litter#2--previous owner let her come and go while she was nursing her first litter (3 kittens), and she had 7 more on July 19th!!
I talked them up and was able to give them away in pairs to 3 homes. (I kept 2 boys.)
I also found a home for a miniature Schnauzer (15mo) *that our cat brought home in August, 2011*--yes, you read that right. She was a lover and tried so hard to behave that I couldn't dump her at a shelter.
Here is my Photobucket page about the cat and kittens
July Day of the Kittens2012 Photos by ducks4you_2009 | Photobucket
Here's the dog that I re-homed.








Take pictures and post THOSE, too. REALLY helps. It can be done!!! Pictures REALLY help.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Have you tried FB groups for horsey people in your area? Dog groups in your area etc?
> 
> I understand the need for kill shelters, there are just not enough homes/space for animals - but I couldn't take one there either. If I were you, I'd just find the money to keep him a little while longer while you try to rehome him.


As my mother jokingly says, I have too good a heart when it comes to animals so that is what I may do...somewhat grudgingly, but still. I understand the need as well, and I suppose it’s terrible of me to say that it would be easier if he were a stray, but with the possibility of him _belonging_ to someone...I just don’t know if I could do it, to have that on my conscious at night. Oh, and yes, my mother has put up notices on FB and my brother too (I, myself, don’t have an account there), as well as the dog rescue friend who helped me that first night.



cakemom said:


> Ok, after a night networking, Sue says to get me some photos so we can get him out there and find him something. Do email me photos and all. Is he good with kids cats horses other dogs. List everything you know, heartworm status etc.
> We are going to save him.


Okay, thank you! I will send you a PM right away!!



Cacowgirl said:


> Hoping for a good outcome for the JR. Also I hope your friend w/all the dogs/puppies/ kitties gets them into homes, too. I, too love animals, but too many can get overwheming.


Thank you very much, too  This encouragement helps, since everyone else I know just said to give it up and keep the dog. LOL Of course, none of them quite understand that having a horse leaves you broke as anything :lol: In a good way, though.



Conway said:


> What rescue did you contact? May be a longshot and it could be the one you have already talked with but have you tried SouthBARK rescue?
> 
> Also, I'm a couple hours away but if I could get him in with my local non-kill (Hub City Humane) would you be willing to meet me with him halfway? I could contact them and find a foster, or foster to adopt.
> 
> I would offer to foster him myself but I have issues with my own dog and new males


Yes, I live near the Gulf of Mexico - Pensacola - and I tried Baldwin County Humane Society, which is called _BARC!_ Is that what you mean? Today I tried Humane Society of Pensacola, but no one picked up so I am going to call back tomorrow, and send an email as soon as I’m done replying here. Another close one is North Baldwin Animal Shelter, but unfortunately that one is out of the question because you have to live in that area, which is Bay Minette and I live about 30 minutes from there. They ask for references and everything (not that I would try to trick them or anything, but hey, desperate measures sometimes; lol naw I would feel awful afterward.)

I could definitely try to arrange that! I’d discuss the chances with my mother, and she would likely agree. Of course, this cutie appeared at a time when we had recently taken in our own rescue dog. I mean, from my before posts, I don’t mean to come off as though we live in the ragtag part of town and all of that, since it’s far from the truth. But gahhh. We level out our expenses on the animals here, and one of my dog already requires canned dog food mixed with dried because of his digestive stomach being so messed up! (And he is, you guessed it, rescue lol! Though we’ve had him for almost three years now so.) 



wetrain17 said:


> Wishing you the best. Have you reached out to the local horse community? The breed of dog is commonly seen at barns; maybe someone will give you a lead in who will take the dog.


Thank you with all my heart! I can use the luck. We have gone around to most everyone we know, my trainer included (though I figure if he has escaped from pretty far off, then she would be aware since she is also far out; almost an hour away. Quite a drive to get to the barn) don’t know him. I put up a poster in the Robertsdale Feed Store, and the Western Store down the street from it. No one had seen him before, but I’m grateful they allowed me to tack up posters there. We also have a dog boarding place down our road, and I took him there - no one knew him, but I was able to put another poster there.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Talk to EVERY PERSON THAT YOU KNOW that might be interested. Use FB, free online ads, even put a short ad in your local newspaper. I just found homes for 6 cats, a mother cat who had litter#2--previous owner let her come and go while she was nursing her first litter (3 kittens), and she had 7 more on July 19th!!
> I talked them up and was able to give them away in pairs to 3 homes. (I kept 2 boys.)
> I also found a home for a miniature Schnauzer (15mo) *that our cat brought home in August, 2011*--yes, you read that right. She was a lover and tried so hard to behave that I couldn't dump her at a shelter.
> Here is my Photobucket page about the cat and kittens
> ...


GOOD LORD those animals are adorable! Surely those faces are illegal somewhere in the states - especially that kitten! Gosh, I would melt if I ever saw her/him. Perhaps that’s my problem now LOL melting at the sight of an animal needing help. Around here, we usually do have a good number of folks looking for a pet - especially the horse community, barn cats and such - but for this one, no one seems to want him! Perhaps it’s because he’s full-grown or something...which is odd, because when my family and I go to shelters, I deliberately go look at the elder ones. They’re the ones who are already potty-trained and respectful. The puppies scream in the middle of the night :lol: neverending-screaming! Besides, dogs older than two-three years deserve homes as well


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, and by the way! SIGH.

Upon further inspection and mass Googling of breeds so I could confirm it in case someone happened to want him, he apparently is a _rat terrier_, not a Jack Russell. Or perhaps he’s a mix of the two, which from reading up on both of them, would be a good breed to have around a barn. Both of them were bred to go underground to chase rats/vermin, explore, track, etc. Though now that I look at the pictures, I’m going to ask my brother to slap me because I wonder how I didn’t place it together.

I’ve literally never had small dog breeds in my house when I was younger even though I didn’t live on a farm or anywhere with big land, but if you give me bigger breeds such as German Shepherds, Australian Shepherds, Rottweilers (rest in peace, Lady :-(), Great Danes, Irish Wolfhounds, I can identity them in a second. A smaller breed? Naw. Unless it was something easy like a hairless dog or Yorkie or a Chihuahua, which my dad has one :lol: Cute little thing, but he likes to lick your ears and inside your nose which is extremely gross.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*Name the dog, too!*

People will WANT a dog that you want bc you named him. We named ALL of the kittens. Here is "Groucho"--kitten in the pocket--taken last week. 








The mother was "Sierra", kitten who looked like her, "Mini-me", then "Tomkins", "Timkins", "Moo-Cow", and "Lamb's Cat."


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Ohh, the cuteness just kills!  We have named him, too, we named him Lyric...it was the first thing that came to mind that first night, when we had to keep him separated from my other dogs/animals. He was howling in the kitchen, so I had to move into the living room, on the couch, and he was fine after that. His howling didn’t exactly sound like a serenade, but I began calling him that!


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Pictures?? My husband's parents rat terrier recently passed, she was 13. They may be interested in another.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Trying to get some now!  If he can get a home with your friend, I would be crazy-happy. Not only would he get an experienced family, but I might get updates from time to time. He’s not very photogenic, so pictures are proving to be slightly difficult lol


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you sure he was a stray?
A lot of people don't collar or tag their dogs. Did you check for a microchip when you took him to the vet? If he was lost and not some random stray dog, someone might be worried sick over the poor thing...

One time my dog got lost for about a week and I was frantic. Turned out a lady down the road had found him and decided to keep him...until she saw our flyers and called us.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Are you sure he was a stray?
> A lot of people don't collar or tag their dogs. Did you check for a microchip when you took him to the vet? If he was lost and not some random stray dog, someone might be worried sick over the poor thing...
> 
> One time my dog got lost for about a week and I was frantic. Turned out a lady down the road had found him and decided to keep him...until she saw our flyers and called us.


Oh, we did all of that, as I said in my first post  We went to three different vets to check for microchip, and one of them mentioned sometimes the chip falls down from the neck and in a leg or something lol but they all checked his entire form and nothing. We’ve put up posters seemingly everywhere: said vet offices, dog boarding place down the road, tack shop, a few barns in case he came from a farm, trees in our neighborhood, etc.

Another mentioned fact is that he isn’t fixed...he still has his webles, as my brother likes to call them :lol: He got the word off George Lopez, so I have no idea how to spell it but you might get the gist.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

UPDATE:

So, I called the Pensacola no kill shelter - there are two, apparently - and they can’t take Lyric in, either. They are too full. The assistant gave me two numbers that are no-kill but the first isn’t open right now. It’s 10:42am, and they at 12:30pm so I have to wait. The second was more of a home rescue, and I talked to the lady but she can’t take him because he jumps fences. I’m a few inches taller than five feet, but the fence is smaller than me and I would guess about four feet, a bit over that. Our other dogs know not to jump it, but Lyric - I’m guessing those instincts again - jumped today, and went after a squirrel. Sigh...

Regarding the jumping, I think I would feel bad if I didn’t tell them because like I said, he jumped our fence and ran after a squirrel and that wasn’t the first time. He’s been here for a few months, and after the first month he learned he could barrel into the gate latch and the gate will swing open. Though I stand outside to watch my dogs everyday, he learned to run at the fence to open it - even if I was standing right there! So that also led to him leading my slightly retarded - LOL - Australian Shepherd to follow. The Aussie is a definite follower, not leader. They went and got lost in the woods and couldn’t get out, and guess who had to go after them?? Unfortunately, that seemed to have bonded them and now they are literally partners in crime and plan ways to get out the yard. The Aussie is slightly heavy, so he couldn’t jump the fence with Lyric today but he refused to move until I got that foolish dog back in the yard. I was so irritated, even though I know it was all instincts. Stupid squirrels.

Anyway, the home rescue lady gave me two other numbers. So now I’m down to three to try and call, one of which I can’t call until 12:30. Wish me luck. I’m getting the feeling this is going to be a long day.

I feel like I’m going in circles lol


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

canteringhearts said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So, I called the Pensacola no kill shelter - there are two, apparently - and they can’t take Lyric in, either. They are too full. The assistant gave me two numbers that are no-kill but the first isn’t open right now. It’s 10:42am, and they at 12:30pm so I have to wait. The second was more of a home rescue, and I talked to the lady but she can’t take him because he jumps fences. I’m a few inches taller than five feet, but the fence is smaller than me and I would guess about four feet, a bit over that. Our other dogs know not to jump it, but Lyric - I’m guessing those instincts again - jumped today, and went after a squirrel. Sigh...
> 
> ...


Has he been staying inside or outside?

We have 6ft tall chainlink fencing, I dont think he could get out over that 

Look, if you can't get a rescue to take him in on your side, and your mom will agree to meet me on my side of Mobile, I will take him in. It's been a while since we had a foster, and I can get him neutered through my local rescue at a very low cost to me. If all else fails we live in a very rural area, sounds like he might make a good squirrel dog.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hoping for the best!

For those who think I can't count, Kitten #7 was named, "Cartman." HE was a little tank...no, excuse me, "Big Boned."


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Conway said:


> Has he been staying inside or outside?
> 
> We have 6ft tall chainlink fencing, I dont think he could get out over that
> 
> Look, if you can't get a rescue to take him in on your side, and your mom will agree to meet me on my side of Mobile, I will take him in. It's been a while since we had a foster, and I can get him neutered through my local rescue at a very low cost to me. If all else fails we live in a very rural area, sounds like he might make a good squirrel dog.


He stays inside with regular breaks outside; the only time I put him in the cage is during meal time for the dogs, which is at 3:00 and less than an hour. I can’t exactly do the breaks outside now since he learned to use the chain links on the fence to climb it LOL He did it twice this morning. He’s good on the leash, though, luckily! And seems trained in the house, except that table he likes to pee on. JUST that table gah.

I’m still trying to call numbers, but thank you!! I’ll try to use that as a last resort, but I won’t lie  I would love if someone here could take him, because then I would know he’d go to a good home with lots of love, and, of course, horses. 

Oh, and he would make an excellent squirrel dog. And rat. And cat. Any small critter, I suppose. He seems fascinated with my ferret...of course I don’t leave them alone. Don’t want to see that result at all. If he chases squirrels, I’m sure ferret = squirrel in his mind once his adoration fades.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

He would probably make a top notch dog for Barn Hunt and squirrel hunting... My husband has been trying his best to teach my pitbull to tree squirrels lol!

He will jump a deer, but not squirrel.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Conway said:


> He would probably make a top notch dog for Barn Hunt and squirrel hunting... My husband has been trying his best to teach my pitbull to tree squirrels lol!
> 
> He will jump a deer, but not squirrel.


LOL Now that made me laugh. I had the funniest image of a pitbull trying to climb a tree to get at a squirrel, while the critter is chattering down at him with agitation/mocking him. I think I watch too many cartoons.

The irony of my situation right now is definitely not escaping me. My family and I are going to open a small home-styled rescue, but we never meant to start this early. I guess Lyric is the pioneer-dog to begin it. Of course, that plan was going to wait until we were settled into our home and comfortable! At least a few years, if that short a time. We even sent off papers to get a license. I’m finding this situation so odd, because we have taken in dogs before and easily rehomed them but no one seems to want a cute - albeit slightly insane - rat terrier! :-( Well, except you of course


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

JRs are notorious for getting lost. Being good ground dogs they get on a scent then don't know how to get home. They often don't listen when called when on a scent. That is why I didn't get one.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> JRs are notorious for getting lost. Being good ground dogs they get on a scent then don't know how to get home. They often don't listen when called when on a scent. That is why I didn't get one.


And that honestly doesn’t surprise me at all. When he was chasing that squirrel this morning, he did not listen to a shouted word. He chased it off into the woods, and then came back to the house _in his own terms_. Granted, it’s been a few months and he may not know we are referring to him when we say Lyric, but still.

Oh, and he’s a Rat Terrier but I think they are closely related?? Both of them are dogs that were sent underground after rabbits and all that.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

If you don't watch Boss (my bully) in the yard closely he will slip off into the woods before you know it, has a great recall other than when he is in the woods. He always comes back when he gets his fill, poor thing has bad hips. And I never leave him out alone.

Just let me know if you need to make a decision quickly. We took in a female minpin with some aggression issues, worked with her for 9 months and got her spayed then found her a perfect new family.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Conway said:


> If you don't watch Boss (my bully) in the yard closely he will slip off into the woods before you know it, has a great recall other than when he is in the woods. He always comes back when he gets his fill, poor thing has bad hips. And I never leave him out alone.
> 
> Just let me know if you need to make a decision quickly. We took in a female minpin with some aggression issues, worked with her for 9 months and got her spayed then found her a perfect new family.


Ah, the old sneak-off:wink: Usually if one of my dogs do somehow manage to escape the yard, they come back in a few minutes. Since I walk them, they know most of the neighborhood and I suppose decide nothing is new when they make the escape/is very boring. Besides, it’s chilly in the mornings, so they’d rather be inside the house, nice and cozy and being spoiled :lol:

I called the one that opens at 12:30, but got no reply and left a message. I think you are the last hope :-(


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

*Pictures*

Finally got the pictures, by the way!! Terrible quality, from my phone blah

This is the first night he appeared and I caught him. He spilled the food and water bowl a second before I took the second picture. Oh, sigh. That is an old cage - i.e., the broken heart at the top - but the only one I could find at the moment. I did get the other one, which is slightly bigger than the appeared one but the same brand and all that.



















Morning after, and these are the pictures we put on the poster



















Today, trying to get a proper picture perhaps of him in the cage (no avail.) I also only put him in the cage to eat, because I think that one is slightly too small. He has room to stand up, move around both ways, and stretch, but perhaps it’s just me. The angle here makes it seem smaller. Plus, when we tried to move him to the bigger cage that fits my Mini Aussie, he just began screaming his head off! Screaming so much he didn’t even notice me putting in the food. That definitely changed my mind.










Today, me taking him out to see if I can still get a better picture...no luck, again :lol: Oh, look at my floor with all that dog hair! My GS sheds too much, and I just got done brushing him. OH, SIGH AGAIN. And that ragtag shoe my GS guards like it’s his life. And that hole in my floor that I still have no clue which chewed :lol:


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

He is precious. Any idea how much he weighs? Has he had any vaccines since you took him in?

I take it he gets along with other dogs. I don't get out for Christmas break until Dec 21. Until then my schedule is hectic, but feel free to message me and we can workout a pickup time/place.

When is the move?


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Conway said:


> He is precious. Any idea how much he weighs? Has he had any vaccines since you took him in?
> 
> I take it he gets along with other dogs. I don't get out for Christmas break until Dec 21. Until then my schedule is hectic, but feel free to message me and we can workout a pickup time/place.
> 
> When is the move?


HMM...the vet we took him to did a very basic checkup, pretty much to just determine he can’t affect our dogs or has anything. Since I’m terrible at guessing, my mother thinks he weighs about 20lbs?? Oh, and yes, he does! He gets along really well with my other three. Playful, but not too bad and he likes to have them chance him around the yard until they’re ready to drop :lol: But he’s also very active, and actually tries to climb the tree in our backyard.

Okay!  Thank you so much for this! I definitely owe you 3282944828237584 times over. You are a lifesaver.

And we’re supposed to have moved by New Year, actually  Our boxes are being packed as I speak...type.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

UPDATE:

Hi, everyone! I haven’t been updating this in a bit, because I found a solution, and I am terribly happy with how it’s turning out. Today, my mother and I are taking Lyric to Conway!  We’ve talked it out, and I’ve spoken to Conway personally and we are doing the meetup today. Everyone is excited, and I hope she and her hubby really like him! Send some good vibes for clear roads because my mother and I have an hour drive LOL


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Two thumbs up for a good solution. Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Reporting back!  My mother and I just got back from Semmes, and Lyric officially is in his new home!! Everyone should give a cookie and round of applause to Conway for being so kind as to take him in, and she is really nice in person too. Conway, if you’re reading this, I loved meeting you! And I can tell he’ll be absolutely spoiled; more so than he was here, if that’s possible!


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

It was a pleasure to meet you and your mother as well!!! 

Very happy to report that Lyric is settled in and snoozing away. The smoke has cleared and overall everything went well... He peed on one Christmas present twice, but with all of the excitement I can't blame him.

He clicked well with my bostons, not so great with my bully at first (lyric did fine, boss did not). But after a good training session with both of them we are definitely on the road to a higher place 

I am VERY pleased with how things are going so far. I can't wait to send off his DNA test so we can find out a better guess on what type terrier he is.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Conway said:


> It was a pleasure to meet you and your mother as well!!!
> 
> Very happy to report that Lyric is settled in and snoozing away. The smoke has cleared and overall everything went well... He peed on one Christmas present twice, but with all of the excitement I can't blame him.
> 
> ...


Ah, there’s that excited peeing I told you about :lol: Hopefully he gets out of that habit, the crazy dog. I think he really has already gotten attached to that selected person I also mentioned  

I’m excited to find out myself! Has he done better about you petting him? I was a bit worried about that text, since he was slightly frightened when we first got him in the house, but then he warmed up rather quickly. I think he really is a more pack-orientated dog, too, since when he met my dogs, he did much better (after the initial scrambling to figure out who-was-who, and who he could beat up without them retaliating too badly :wink: he quickly figured out the weenie mix my mother told you about was the lowest of them.)


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh yes he is totally fine now. Things are also much better this morning between him and my bully. Lyric is fine, Boss is the one who seems so offended. But he is doing well with him this morning. We will get to a friendship 

He slept through the night well last night, no crying at all.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL offended. That really made me laugh. I’m really relieved to hear - er read - that, then. He’s pretty easy to please, I think: warmth + favorite person = happy Lyric


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Hubby wants to rename him something less girly LOL. I am trying out a few things... Ricky seems to be a hit, play on Lyric. 

He will be getting neutered on the 21st so say a little prayer for him. Boss goes in to be neutered on the 20th.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

PSHH. Fine by me  Maybe he’ll respond to something more manly than Lyric. Maybe that was why he liked ignoring me! :lol: Ricky is insanely adorable 

Crossing my fingers and definitely hope that the both of them will be okay.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

So glad this turned out well. Conway, keep us updated on his progress and we want more pictures!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, good to hear of a happy outcome. Hope all the surgeries go well.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Canteringhearts any idea how he does off leash in a non fenced area? I would like to take him into the woods but his recall is rusty at best.

He is responding better to "Ricky" so I think we are going with that. I had his nails trimmed yesterday, and he is learning some basic commands.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, he looks adorable. EAVWFNMJ FKJ D FKEF SDF < my feelings right now!!

From what little he displayed, I don’t think he is good in a non-fenced area LOL There is little distance from the back door to the fence, and to let them outside, my dogs go straight to the fence and will wait at the entrance for me. I always close the gate when we go back inside because of stray dogs out and about, and it worries my mother if they go in our yard and leave who knows what behind. Lyric - Ricky - began running off, which is the reason he got lost in the deeper part of the woods behind my neighbor’s house from one of my earlier posts. He and Dutch, my Mini Aussie, went back there because of a chicken, of all things. Well, Dutch is a little slow sometimes and he was just following Ricky but even yelling after them did nothing. He did get slightly better, and he does come when called in the house, but I think with so many smells assaulting his nose outside, he can’t help but want to follow all of them! The times he escaped the yard or averted from the fence instead while he was here is countless, but he always came back on his own terms.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh! And I think he knows sit a little bit  That’s how I got him to sit before of the pictures I have of him, but not for very long.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

I bought him a sweater but he wriggles his front legs out of it then wears it around his belly.

I got him a 4h collar.

We are working on his recall. When he gets good at it we will get a radio collar to put on him and possibly a shock collar (won't hurt, will just get his attention to focus) my dad wants to start him on squirrel hunting when we get the basics down. We have a ways to go lol. 

He got a bath tonight, getting his food switched over, doing very well.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Haha, he looks so sleepy! All kinds of out of it 

I think that is an extremely good idea. He seems like he just needs a dog, but that isn’t what we could give him, considering the circumstances. Aside from Dutch and small agility every now and then, and my walking them almost everyday, he didn’t have much to do here  Definitely happy there.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

I wish we had agility. We have some course stuff at the dog park but no formal clubs. I cant wait to see if he likes water. We are going to get into lure coursing and barn hunt for sure 









Tired dog=happy dog










Working on down. "working" on down... lol


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Oops, typo in my last post UGH 
Needs a JOB* not a dog!! Now, that would be weird :’)

AH HE LOOKS SO DARN HAPPY. I love it! I can’t help but look silly as I smile at my screen LOL Is he doing well with the basic commands?


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Sit is OK. Working on his recall. Down and wait as well.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

He is really turning out to be a fantastic dog.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, I’m so glad that we literally chose THE perfect place for him to go <3 Has he gotten better with coming back when he’s called?


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Working on it. He still doesnt seem to know his name, that will take alot of repitition and praise. 

But once he catches site of a squirrel, well he almost broke my leash... We really have to work on that recall if he is going to hunt lol.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL definitely! That chasing instinct is so dang strong. When he was here, he would climb the link fence before I could even blink! If I’m on the other side of the yard, I would barely have time to run after and stop him :lol: And I didn’t want to have to hover his every step, but darn that dog is like lightning.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Looks like he'll have a very loving (and spoiled) home for the rest of his life.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Looks like he'll have a very loving (and spoiled) home for the rest of his life.


I definitely agree  I’m so happy with how it all turned out. A good home, and updates to boot.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

We are looking into buying a shock collar sooner than I thought. He is doing very well, but I need him to bring his focus back on me when he gets away from me (even on leash, or at the dog park). When he gets distracted by a scent he doesn't listen to voice commands. A training collar will help him get his attention back on me and we can continue his hunting training 

On a lighter note, his obedience is going well, but when he does a "down" (we go from sit, to down) his butt goes back up in the air when his front goes down, it is cute.

I am pretty sure we are keeping him, I am very attached. And he works so hard for me, and is much more socially accepted than my pitbull.

Pretty much, I love him. I LOVE him. I try not to let my emotions get me when training, because he does some dang cute stuff when he shouldn't lol. But what I really love is when he does what I ask correctly and we both get so excited, he jumps straight up and I catch him.

Took him to the dog park again today and he had such a fantastic time, I was so proud of him  <3


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Conway said:


> We are looking into buying a shock collar sooner than I thought. He is doing very well, but I need him to bring his focus back on me when he gets away from me (even on leash, or at the dog park). When he gets distracted by a scent he doesn't listen to voice commands. A training collar will help him get his attention back on me and we can continue his hunting training
> 
> On a lighter note, his obedience is going well, but when he does a "down" (we go from sit, to down) his butt goes back up in the air when his front goes down, it is cute.
> 
> ...


I think I have _the_ biggest smile on my face right now! I hope the shock collar works out well; I know just from speaking with you that you know how to use them correctly, and if done right they don’t hurt at all, just kind of pulls the dog’s attention back to you which is their purpose.

LOL yes, I know!! Gah. I think I didn’t help at all when he ran off from the yard those days. Though I would be angry, he would do something so darn cute and then I couldn’t stay angry for long and I’d just cuddle him. Oh, sigh. You have a lot more disciple than me!  That jumping thing was so cute, if under control :lol: He sure does love other dogs as well! I love these good updates so much. There’s something about those spots on the left - I think - to his nose that always got me giggling. He looks comical in a way, but so dang cute.


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

we had the same thing happen in october to! A little veshla docsand mix only he got hit on our road and ran to us. He looks like he was a dump case. He knew how to sit, roll over, and "beg" he was emaciated and flea covered. good luck


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

I pick up a ball-less Ricky at 3.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

And the lab received his swab yesterday, so we will know in 20 days the breed results


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

WTG, Conway! Thank you for giving this little dog another chance.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

He is totally fine, my bully has some brusing from the procedure, but Ricky is great. Other than the ecollar. He HATES that thing. But if I take it off he immediately starts to lick the incision. He is doing great.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

So he destroyed the cone, but I bought some bitter spray and it is working. He (ricky) is healing very nicely, my bully is not. Minor complications but I worry.

They are getting along MUCH better now, even to the point of sharing toys and treats. Ricky is allowed to play in the yard leash free under close supervision now too. With no ecollar, just a squeeker to grab his attention. He is doing very well 

He is also SUCH a charmer. I took him to Academy sports and PetSmart with me today, since he killed his cone and I couldnt leave him alone because he licks.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Conway said:


> So he destroyed the cone, but I bought some bitter spray and it is working. He (ricky) is healing very nicely, my bully is not. Minor complications but I worry.
> 
> They are getting along MUCH better now, even to the point of sharing toys and treats. Ricky is allowed to play in the yard leash free under close supervision now too. With no ecollar, just a squeeker to grab his attention. He is doing very well
> 
> He is also SUCH a charmer. I took him to Academy sports and PetSmart with me today, since he killed his cone and I couldnt leave him alone because he licks.


Haha, ball-less made me giggle perhaps more than I should have! Ah, Christmas has stopped me from getting online everyday to check for updates. Anyone else excited for the holiday? Is your bully doing better today, by the way? :-( But yay for the small favors! We all knew Ricky would charm him sooner or later 

LOL poor cone never stood a chance! I’m assuming everybody loved him? :lol:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Just so you know, we're going to want pictures of his first Christmas in his new home.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

We already had our little Christmas (Me, hubby, pets) because today/tomorrow will be so hectic. And we want to enjoy our time together. Ricky is obsessed with de-squeakering every toy that he got lol! But after he gets it out he plays well with them. He is back to himself, already see major changes in him though, the vet said it takes a full 30 days for the testosterone to dissipate, but NO MORE MARKING INSIDE  He has not marked in my house since the surgery, havent even had to correct him!

My bully is not doing as well recovering, Vet said because he is so large and the "parts" were so large, we can expect a couple of weeks longer for recovery, but he is doing OK. He goes back to the vet Thursday for a check up.

I just have to say, I love my boys. Ricky is so good with my small pets too (I have a bird and rabbit inside).


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Don’t I know it about the squeaky toys! I avoided giving them to him if I could, since he would squeak them to death then try to eat ’em :’) I told you about the pig ears he liked though, right? I kept having to replace them! Did he eat the bone, too? 

OH, THERE IT IS. Those dots on the left of his nose kill me with cuteness. I seriously can’t thank you enough for taking him in, honestly. If I could even begin to express how much it means, then this would turn into an essay.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone that Ricky is doing fantastic. He and my pitbull are now joined at the hip and absolutely refuse to do anything without each other. He is just a perfect dog. We let him out to run/hunt at the very least 3 times a week. He doesnt go far and comes back quickly unless my husband goes out with the gun then they are gone for hours!! He is working with him to fine tune his squirrel hunting skills 

He has also turned out to be quite the ratter in my rabbit barn!! And his DNA test showed him as 50% purebred Russels Terrier and 50% mutt


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad Ricky got a wonderful home where he is no longer a problem & is having a very wonderful life now. Thanks for the update. Sounds like he is a happy member of your family.


----------

